# HDMI vorteil gegenüber DVI`?



## k.meier (5. Februar 2010)

*HDMI vorteil gegenüber DVI`?*

hi ihr zusammen

Ich habe eine hdmi fähige Grafikkarte und einen 24 zoll Bildschirm mit HDMI.
Dumme Frage: Die zwei einfach per hdmi kabel verbinden? Und wie ist das bitte mit dem Sound? Ich habe gelesen, das auch Sound übertragen werden kann, habe aber am MAinboard 5.1 angschlossen. Da wird wahrscheinlich die Tonübertragung dann normal funktionieren oder`?

Ist die Bildqulität besser mit HDMI oder macht es beim zocken keinen Unterschied?
DIe Grafikkarte ist eine 4890 Toxic. Ich würde also einen 24 Zoll anschließen per HDMI und den zweiten(19 zoll) per Sub(mit adapter auf dvi) . Sollte kein Problem sein oder?

FAlls ich mir ein Blue ray laufwerk zulege, muss ich dann über HDMI anschließen oder?(Wegen dem kopierschutz?)

Lg euch und danke


----------



## Lyran (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: HDMI vorteil gegenüber DVI`?*

HDMI hat gegen DVI den Vorteil, das nicht nur das Bild digital übertragen werden kann, sondern auch der Ton. Dazu benötigt man eine Grafikkarte der Radeon HD Serie oder eine Nvidia Karte, die einen S/PDIF Eingang bietet.
Die Bildqualität ist also weitestgehend identisch, neuere HDMI Standards haben da noch andere Toleranzen, damit kenne ich mit aber nicht aus.



> DIe Grafikkarte ist eine 4890 Toxic. Ich würde also einen 24 Zoll anschließen per HDMI und den zweiten(19 zoll) per Sub(mit adapter auf dvi) . Sollte kein Problem sein oder?



Kein Problem 



> FAlls ich mir ein Blue ray laufwerk zulege, muss ich dann über HDMI anschließen oder?(Wegen dem kopierschutz?)



Wichtig ist, dass dein Bildschirm HDCP (das ist der Kopierschutz) utnerstützt, dass dafür HDMI von Nöten ist glaube ich nicht, DVI sollte auch gehen.

MfG


----------



## Portvv (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: HDMI vorteil gegenüber DVI`?*

deine grafikkarte sollte den sound uebertragen, allerdings wird er dann nur ueber den monitor( lautsprechern) ausgegeben, also lass den sound ruhig ueber dein receiver laufen, die verbindung hdmi zu hdmi solltest du so lassen , die qualitaet aendert sich nicht da dvi auch ein digital und nicht analog die signale weiterleitet , allerdings kannst du ueber dvi keinen sound empfangen, fuer blu rays muss man nicht ueber hdmi Anschliessen, ist aber auch nichts vekehrt wenn man es macht, aufjedenfall dvi oder hdmi sind fuer blu-ray ein muss und dein monitor muss hdcp uenterstuetzen


----------

